# Ww2 bsa paratrooper..



## redline1968 (Apr 5, 2020)

Well ..With this virus crap...going on...ive been cleaning and organizing rebuilding bikes and car junk. So i pulled this out and thought its been awhile since i posted it.. anyone know how many  are left and any extra info on them. Are they different in parts from year to year?  as you can see ill need a few down the line.. its pretty cool bike..back ground story was ..the guys dad brought it back from the war and he got when he passed..away.. had a bike shop work on it. Thats why some parts are missing ..he  rode it. Then i got it.


----------



## ChadC (Apr 5, 2020)

Love these....whats the serial?


----------



## Mercian (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi,

There are quite a few around in the US (more than the UK!), they were brought into the country post war, and sold through Sears.

This is an early example with twin seat tubes. This was quite a weak design, and later ones have single tubes.  The serial number is on a rear dropout, starts wit R and is probably less than 10000.

There seems to be the cranks, front brake, and hand grips missing, and I'm not sure about the rear hub; It should sat Mark X on it. I would also like to know the saddle type, it's stamped on the side.

In declaration, I have three of the later bikes, and would like an early one like this.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 6, 2020)

I had an Armenian friend from San Francisco, who in the 1950s, bought one, put a Sturmey 3 speed on it and rode it around the world. He had newspaper articles about him with pictures from far away countries.

I've owned several BSA Parabikes including an early one like your's. My early one was broken and had been repaired.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 6, 2020)

Seems like almost all ive read about broke at he hangar.. i think im leaving it with the repairs.. also it has to make them excedingly rare.  I have a plan on restoring it.  Save paint if i can but it looks like a full paint job.. the rims are correct  i believe there hubs are too ill look..  and check the seat too.


----------



## ChadC (Apr 6, 2020)

They are such cool bikes. Makes me want to dig mine out.


----------



## johan willaert (Apr 6, 2020)

Probably the most common WW2 military bicycle around today....

Plenty of them in Original finish and accessories came out of Denmark in 1999...

Just about every collector I know bought one then.... except me... Not into Brit stuff....


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 7, 2020)

Plenty around ....That will make it easy for this one to get parts..i guess these were prototypes.. here's a few more pics of the hub and frame numbers. the seat is a brooks #15.


----------

